# Cardioversion coding



## MBeckett (Feb 16, 2011)

what is appropriate coding for a chemical cardioversion in the ED?  I have a thought but would love other opinions.  
Thanks in advance for your response


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Feb 19, 2011)

MBeckett said:


> what is appropriate coding for a chemical cardioversion in the ED?  I have a thought but would love other opinions.
> Thanks in advance for your response



I have always thought this was included in the e & m code for physician


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have never had a 'chemical' cardioversion; its always been electrical, 92960. I would love to hear your thought though. I'm curious what could be used.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 21, 2011)

Physicians can't bill for the infusion therapy itself. Since chemical cardioversion is a procedure that generally takes place in the acute care setting, rather than the office, it is considered a facility charge, not a physician charge. The physician charge is included in the E&M service provided.  For the facility, you will bill it as infusion therapy.


----------

